# Any recommendations on Ski Packs?



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

My Dakine Blade works great. Lots of pockets for gear, has loops on both sides for a shovel handle and/or ice axe, shovel blade pocket on the back, pocket inside for a probe, loops on the back for skiis and straps for a snowboard. Plus I didn't have to spend a ton for it at Garts.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

you might want to wait until the new bd packs come out with the avalung incorporated into them...different sizes to fit yo needs. google em.. I know they checked them out on telemarktips.com


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I second the Dakine packs. Great bang for the buck. I have the Heli-Pro and the Vertex. The Heli packs are very slim and carry everything you need (12 Liters ?). Vertex has too many gadgets. 
Just back from Jackson a few days ago.....miss them steeps already.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

The Dakine Heli Pro seems like the default pack amongst most people I know. A little big for pure resort (but I use it anyway). A little smalll for someone who needs a BIG day pack. But carries skis/board well, has plenty of space for clothes, food, gear, and is relatively cheap. Plus, should be lots of deals on it. I just got back from Jackson, and the pack served me well.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

you cant beat the hydration system in a BCA pack. Not sure of the others, but I also favor having the skiis diagonal on the pack as opposed to vertical. Internal shovel storage is convenient for organization but not when you need it quick.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I second the BCA Alp 40 pack. I find it just barely tolerable on the lift, and it might be a little small for real back country, but seems like a good comprimise. I like the top cap storage thingy like on a bigger pack. it keeps sandwiches and the like from getting squished against the lift. skis go on it well and you can still get at your stuff from the sides.

The hydration tube hooks up to a wide mouth nargene instead of a bladder, which I like but others may not. It would be less pleaant to land on, but it is much easier to clean and fill. Also easy to carry two bottles if you are thirsty.

It was a bit pricey compared to the Da Kines.


----------

